# Craigslist: LYING CHEATING SALE



## shaung (Mar 18, 2011)

Had to share this!!

LAST MINUTE SPONTANEOUS ESTATE SALE. HUSBAND LEFT US FOR A PIECE OF TRASH. SELLING EVERYTHING WHILE HE IS GONE THIS WEEKEND WITH HIS FLOOZIE. 

SELLING EVERYTHING AND MOVING HOUSE AFTER 10 YEARS OF MARRIAGE ....THIS IS ONE HUGE ASS ESTATE SALE...WAY TOO MANY ITEMS TO LIST...EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING FROM ART, FURNITURE, BOOKSHELVES, STORAGE CABINETS, HOUSEHOLD APPLIANCES, BOOKS, SPORTS STUFF, BOYS AND GIRLS CLOTHING, ELECTRICAL APPLIANCES, TOYS, GAMES, PING PONG TABLE, FOOSBALL TABLE, GARDEN POTS, SPEAKERS, BUILDING SUPPLIES & LOTS OF TOOLS ETC. 

ALSO SELLING HIS FAVORITE RED LEATHER THEATRE SEATING SOFAS. TWO OF THEM WHICH SEAT THREE PEOPLE EACH WITH RECLINER FUNCTION.

LOTS OF TOOLS WHICH HE DIDN'T HAVE A CLUE HOW TO USE. TABLE SAW, SUPER SIZE INDUSTRIAL LADDER, TOOL CABINETS. LAWNMOWER AND YARD TOOLS TOO. 

BRAND NEW SLIDING GLASS DOOR THAT HE NEVER GOT INSTALLED IS AVAILABLE TOO.

I WANT THE HOUSE EMPTY ON MONDAY WHEN HE RETURNS BECAUSE THAT WILL BE A SHOCK FOR HIM TO SEE. SO COME PICK OUT WHAT YOU WOULD LIKE SATURDAY AND SUNDAY AT 8 AM. 

DON'T COME TOO EARLY (LIKE HE DID) BECAUSE I WILL BE THOUROUGHLY ENJOYING SOME WINE WITH MY GIRLFRIENDS THIS EVENING AS WE CLEAN OUT ALL THIS STUFF AND LIKELY BE NURSING HANGOVERS IN THE MORNING. SO PLEASE SPEAK SOFTLY TO THE LADIES WEARING THE SUNGLASSES: )

THERE ARE NOT ANY OF HIS CLOTHES FOR SALE THOUGH AS WE WILL HAVE ALREADY BURNED THOSE IN THE DRIVEWAY. HOWEVER, YOU CAN SEE THE ASHES OF HIS CLOTHES THAT HE IS GOING TO SEE, FOR NO ADDITIONAL CHARGE.
ESTATE SALE IS CORNER OF MALABAR AVENUE (14TH AVE) AND BERGSTROM STREET (136TH STREET) IN THE BEAUTIFUL CITY OF WHITE ROCK. 

ALSO, I AM PUTTING THE HOUSE UP FOR SALE NEXT WEEK TOO, SO IF YOU HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO LIVE IN THIS BEAUTIFUL CITY, YOU CAN LOOK AT THE HOUSE THIS WEEKEND TOO BEFORE IT HITS THE MARKET. TWO STORY, OCEAN VIEW CORNER HOME NEXT TO SCHOOLS, PARKS AND TWO BLOCKS FROM THE OCEAN. GREAT HOME DESIGNED FOR FUN AND FAMILY, WITH A SEPARATE ENTRANCE DOWNSTAIRS SUITE.

LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO WASTE TIME. GOD PUT MY EYES IN THE FRONT OF MY HEAD FOR A REASON. I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO MOVING FORWARD! SEE YOU TOMORROW AT 8 AM. FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/eve/3668027506.html

My mother always told me, "Dont make decisions when you are mad".

*Wow, his divorce attorney will have a field day with this, but I have a feeling that she doesn't really care! Revenge is a dish best served cold!!*

:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you have any guitars by any chance? Now that is what I call revenge, good for you.....


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

man I wish I was near there.


----------



## shaung (Mar 18, 2011)

badbane said:


> man I wish I was near there.


Yeah, some really good stuff. Probably cheap as hell too!


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Would be funny as hell, if one of his buddies bought the couches.

Can just see it now.

WS "wow where did you get these really cool couches, they cost big bucks, I ought to know I have two like them at home" 

Buddy "No they were dirt cheap, like a dollar each and you used to have two just like them  , you should also see all the tools I got at the same sale"


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Imagine if the neighbor bought everything. And just connected the two properties. Guy comes home to the neighbor doing naked yoga or something in his living room.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

As long as they're not legally separated and no petition has been filed - she's free to do whatever she wants with community property. It'lll pizz him off but something tells me that's not a concern of hers just now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Is this ad for real? Love it.

When I was in high school, I remember some WS told his wife to sell his mercedes for whatever she could get for it. He just wanted the proceeds. By then he was living with the OW.

Well, warning to WS.. do not say something like that to an angry BS. 

She sold it for $10. He tried to sue for her for the rest. That's how it made the papers. The court found in her favor.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool.........


----------



## shaung (Mar 18, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Is this ad for real? Love it.
> 
> When I was in high school, I remember some WS told his wife to sell his mercedes for whatever she could get for it. He just wanted the proceeds. By then he was living with the OW.
> 
> ...


Link points to the ad on Craigslist.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

H*ll hath no fury like this women scourned. I love it!


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

As long as she gives him half the proceeds of the sale, nothing he can do. Well done for her!


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

CantePe said:


> As long as she gives him half the proceeds of the sale, nothing he can do. Well done for her!


Ahh, the look on WH's face when she hands him receipt copies and a thousand bucks.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Is this ad for real? Love it.
> 
> When I was in high school, I remember some WS told his wife to sell his mercedes for whatever she could get for it. He just wanted the proceeds. By then he was living with the OW.
> 
> ...


The judge sided with her because the WH neglected to put IN WRITING the asking price.

The version I heard was that a guy saw the ad in the paper for the car for sale. He came with about $5,000, but when he heard the WH story, he got a grin on his face and asked the BW to make out a receipt for $1.99. Then, before he left, he dropped the remaining cash in front of her and asked her: "Did you drop this? I've never seen it before."


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

shaung said:


> Had to share this!!
> 
> LAST MINUTE SPONTANEOUS ESTATE SALE. HUSBAND LEFT US FOR A PIECE OF TRASH. SELLING EVERYTHING WHILE HE IS GONE THIS WEEKEND WITH HIS FLOOZIE.
> 
> ...


Wow, I live on the other side of the world and saw this on the news tonight...! Everyone I know is talking about this...!
CLASSIC! 
This will make me smile for a long long time.
Well done ;-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

F-102 said:


> The judge sided with her because the WH neglected to put IN WRITING the asking price.
> 
> The version I heard was that a guy saw the ad in the paper for the car for sale. He came with about $5,000, but when he heard the WH story, he got a grin on his face and asked the BW to make out a receipt for $1.99. Then, before he left, he dropped the remaining cash in front of her and asked her: "Did you drop this? I've never seen it before."


The story I read was in the Albuquerque Journal in the late 1960's. 

Sounds like you heard a ledgend that has grown up around that story.


----------

